# Schaltung/Verdrahtung KL1104 Beckhoff



## Darkghost (2 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt eine günstige Eingangsklemme (KL1104) für mein Testsystem gekauft. 
Bevor ihr jetzt etwas kaputt mache, wollte ich mal fragen, wie ich jetzt einen Taster dort anschließen kann.

https://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/kl1104_kl1114.htm

https://www.beckhoff.de/images/bus_terminal/KL1104_KL1114__web.jpg

Verbinde ich den Eingang 1 einfach mit dem Taster und vom Taster dann zum Powerkontakt?
Oder würde ich damit einen Kurzschulss auslösen?

Für jemanden, der sich auskennt, bestimmt recht schnell zu beantworten.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Dezember 2016)

Kurz und knapp. Einen Kontakt an 1 den anderen an 2.


----------



## Darkghost (2 Dezember 2016)

Ok. Hab ich gemacht. Hab jetzt mit nem Kabel 1 mit 2 verbunden.
Aber es leuchtet keine LED.
Im TwinCat System Manager geht der Status des Eingangs leider auch nicht auf 1 bzw. ist immer noch auf 0.

Mach ich was falsch oder muss ich noch was machen, um den Eingang zu schalten?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (2 Dezember 2016)

Hast du zwischen der 24V und 0V Klemme 24VDC?

Hast du Klemme 1(Eingang1) mit Klemme 2(24V) verbunden, oder Eingang 1 mit Eingang 2?


----------



## MSB (2 Dezember 2016)

a) 24V / 0V müssen links eingespeist werden, typischerweise am BC oder was immer du als Steuerung verwendet hast, dieser hat normalerweise Klemmen 24V/0V für die Steuerung, und +/- für die Powerkontakte
b) Die 1104 ist eine postive Eingangsklemme, d.h. am Eingang (Pin1 oder 5 oder 4 oder 8) müssen für ein High-Signal 24V angelegt werden, typischerweise von der Klemme "+"

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (3 Dezember 2016)

Am besten zeig und mal ein Bild von deinem Aufbau. Vor allem hier die Verdrahtung deines Controllers und wie der Knoten aufgebaut ist ? Ist die Karte an erster Position ? Ist vorher eine Potentialtrennende klemme ?
Verwendest du einen Controller oder einen Koppler ? Kenne die Beckhoff Welt nicht so, kann also sein das ich hier was falsches schreibe aber bei Wago brauchst du eine Potentialeinspeisseklemme hinter deinem Koppler. 
Wie du siehst kann vieles sein.


----------



## Darkghost (4 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Aktuell hab ich das Problem, dass wenn die Klemme nutze, ich die CX9020 in TwinCat finde aber beim Verbinden/ Auswählen bekomme ich dann einen Timeout .
Vorgestern hat das noch funktioniert und Twincat konnte auch die Klemme erkennen. Damals hatte ich wie hier beschrieben 1 mit 2 verbunden, um zu schauen, ob das geschaltet wird.
Leider hat das nicht funktioniert.

Hast du zwischen der 24V und 0V Klemme 24VDC?
-> Nein. Aufbau war CX9020, KL1104, KL6811, KL2531, KL2531, KL6811, KL9010

Ich frag mich gerade hab ich eine kaputte Klemme gekauft (LEDs haben bisher nicht einmal geblinkt) oder habe ich sie beschädigt oder mach ich was falsch?

a) 24V / 0V müssen links eingespeist werden, typischerweise am BC oder was immer du als Steuerung verwendet hast, dieser hat normalerweise Klemmen 24V/0V für die Steuerung, und +/- für die Powerkontakte
-> CX9020
b) Die 1104 ist eine postive Eingangsklemme, d.h. am Eingang (Pin1 oder 5 oder 4 oder  müssen für ein High-Signal 24V angelegt werden, typischerweise von der Klemme "+"
-> Ich hab + mit E1 verbunden (bzw. Nr. 1 mit Nr 2)

Ich bekomme auf einmal, wenn ich das Zielsystem auswähle, die Meldung "Ungültige Version des Zielsystems 'CX...'!
Vorher hatte ich erfolgreich die 2 neuen (gebrauchten) Klemmen KL2531 erkannt.

Mal ne Frage am Rande, wenn ich den CX9020 ausschalten will, dann dich einfach den Stecker ziehen oder kann das Probleme geben?
Muss ich für einen Klemmentausch den CX9020 überhaupt ausschalten?

Laut dem Thread "https://www.sps-forum.de/sonstige-steuerungen/75250-keine-verbindung-zu-cx1020-2.html" wäre ein Update evtl. vielversprechend aber bis vor einer Stunde ging noch alles? 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Dezember 2016)

Den 9020 kannst Du problemlos direkt durch die Betriebsspannung schalten - solange Du kein Programm mit Datenschubserei drauf hast. Dann hat es aber auch nur Auswirkungen auf Deine Daten.
Zum Klemmentausch musst Du unbedingt das System spannungsfrei machen. Unter den von Dir geschilderten Umständen würde ich erstmal den CX ohne Klemme versuchen zu erreichen. Wenn das fehlerfrei abläuft dann Klemme für Klemme dazunehmen.

Gebraucht hab ich SPS-Hardware noch nicht - nur günstig bei Ebay geschossen, als OVP beworben, von Leuten, deren "Nichtgewerblichkeit" keiner Prüfung standhalten würde. Ich hab da einfach Panik, das Homeexperten das kaputtgespielte Zeugs zu verkaufen suchen.

Zum Firmwareupdate: Der CX wird ausgeliefert mit einem funktionierenden Betriebssystem. Ein Update wird Dir da vermtl. nicht helfen. Aktuell könntest Du http://ftp.beckhoff.com/download/so...X9020_CB3011_WEC7_HPS_v502g_TC211R3_B2256.zip aufspielen (TC2).


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (4 Dezember 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Hast du zwischen der 24V und 0V Klemme 24VDC?
> -> Nein. Aufbau war CX9020, KL1104, KL6811, KL2531, KL2531, KL6811, KL9010
> 
> Ich frag mich gerade hab ich eine kaputte Klemme gekauft (LEDs haben bisher nicht einmal geblinkt) oder habe ich sie beschädigt oder mach ich was falsch?
> ...



Wenn du keine 24V an der KL1104 hast, kann auch kein Eingang blinken...

Wie hast du denn deine CPU jetzt angeschlossen?

Du musst dort 24V/0V  UND +/- anschließen!


----------



## Darkghost (4 Dezember 2016)

Die CX9020 sollte ich richtig angeschlossen haben bei den anderen Klemmen leuchten auch die LEDs und man kann sie auch erkennen.

Die KL1104 habe ich wie folgt verdrahtet aber trotzdem leuchtet keine LED.



Die CX9020 konnte ich ohne Klemmen auch nicht erreichen. 
Als ich dann einen separaten Beitrag schrieben wollte (Fehlermeldung "Ungültige Version des Zielsystems CX.... Warum? -> Jetzt gehts wieder?) konnte ich die CX9020 wieder erkennen...
Ich glaube auch das ich das aktuelle Image auf der CX9020 habe. (TwinCat NC PTP v2.11 (Build 2241)


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2016)

Wenn Du zwischen Klemme 2 +3 keine 24V misst stimmt an Deiner Spannungsversorgung am CX vermutlich etwas nicht. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde muss am CX 2x24V angelegt werden, einmal für die CPU und die Elektronik der Koppler (1=24V, 5=0V), ein zweites mal für die Powerkontake (2=24V, 6=0V). Deine Klemme kann zwar durchaus defekt sein, aber das sie einer so hat abrauchen lassen, dass sie keine Spannung mehr weitergibt halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (4 Dezember 2016)

Wenn vorher klemmen sind die funktionieren sollte ja grundlegend schonmal die Verdrahtung richtig sein. 
Ich würde mal versuchen CX - Deine Karte - Die Endkarte.


----------



## Darkghost (6 Dezember 2016)

So hab jetzt angeschlossen wie beschrieben.
CX - Deine Karte - Die Endkarte.





Was interessant ist, die Klemme wird erkannt aber auf + der KL1104 liegen keine 24V an.
Kann es sein, dass die anderen KL, die ich bisher angeschlossen hatte über den Bus mit Strom versorgt werden und die KL1104 noch zusätzlich Strom für das Schalten braucht?

Bisher hab ich nur die Kabel bei + und - bei der CX angeschlossen, da es funktioniert hat und mir das auch so ein Kollege glaube ich gezeigt hat.



Ich vermute mal ich muss die unteren auch anschließen, die kann ich doch eigentlich auch vom gleichen Netzteil (NDR-120-24) nehmen oder? 
Woher sollte ich den das PE nehmen? Ich hab die Anlage bisher nur als Tischaufbau.

Kann es sein, dass dies auch die Ursache meines Verbindungsproblems ist?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## holgermaik (6 Dezember 2016)

Die oberen Klemmen sind nur für den Controller. Die unteren sind für die Spannung auf dem Bus. Diese musst du ebenfalls anschließen.
Zu Testzwecken  kannst du ohne weiteres die Spannungen brücken. Später ist eventuell ein seperates Netzteil sinnvoll, Kommt auf die Anforderung an.
Holger


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Dezember 2016)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Die oberen Klemmen sind nur für den Controller. Die unteren sind für die Spannung auf dem Bus.


Ganz so ist das, auch wenn die Beckhoff Doku zunaechst etwas anderes vermuten laesst, nicht so.
Die unteren Anschluesse versorgen die sogenannten Powerkontakte, an diesen Klemmen direkt am Koppler muss 24V anliegen, die er ueber die erwaehnten Powerkontakte an die angeschlossenen Klemmen weitergibt. Es gibt aber auch Klemmen die eine andere Spannung benoetigen, dann setzt man entweder eine Netzteilklemme oder eine Potentialeinspeiseklemme ein und montiert die anderen Klemmen dann dahinter. Jetzt wird ueber die Powerkontakte die von dem Netzteil erzeugte Spannung oder die an der Einspeiseklemme angelegte Spannung weitergegeben. In diesem Powersegment darf man dann natuerlich keine Klemme montieren, die 24V benoetigt.
Die obere Klemme versorgt die CPU, die Daten auf den K-Bus oder E-Bus ausgibt. Jede Klemme die an den Bus angeschlossen ist nimmt von diesem einen gewissen Strom auf, so das nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Klemmen der maximale Strom der ueber diesen Bus bezogen werden kann erreicht ist. Dann muss eine Netzteilklemme montiert werden die den K-Bus oder E-Bus wieder auffrischt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Stefan,


Darkghost schrieb:


> Woher sollte ich den das PE nehmen? Ich hab die Anlage bisher nur als Tischaufbau.


PE kannst Du von dem Netzteil nehmen das die 24V für den CX bereitstellt, soweit Du da dran kommst. Wenn es z.B. ein Labornetzteil ist von dem Du die 24V beziehst und das eine Trennspannung erzeugt kannst Du auf PE bei dem Aufbau erstmal verzichten. Das wird erst wieder interessant wenn Du Komponenten mit Ableitströmen (z.B. FUs) einsetzt oder Signalleitungen mit Schirm.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Dezember 2016)

PE auch wichtig bei Schaltnetzteilen! Manche neigen zu hochfrequenten Ableitströmen. Zusätzlich erde ich üblicherweise die 0V-Schiene.

Wenn die 1104 keine 24V zwischen 2/6 und 3/7 aufweist, ist evtl die kleine Kontaktfahne links am Modul nicht richtig eingefädelt/verbogen. Dann hätten allerdings nachfolgende Modulke auch keine Lastspannung.


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> PE auch wichtig bei Schaltnetzteilen! Manche neigen zu hochfrequenten Ableitströmen.


Ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass sein Netzteil primärseitig geerdet ist, es ging mir lediglich um die 24V-Seite und auch nur für den Testaufbau.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Dezember 2016)

Ja, ich meine sekundär. Ich hatte da schon seltsames kribbeln bei einigen China-Typen. Hochohmig. Aber Eingänge haben reagiert und meine hochsensiblen Unterarme auch


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Dezember 2016)

In dem Fall:
Besser ist das.

Mein Testrack zu Hause ist sekundärseitig auch an PE angeschlossen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Dezember 2016)

Darkghost schrieb:


> So hab jetzt angeschlossen wie beschrieben.
> CX - Deine Karte - Die Endkarte.
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist ja nicht so als hätten dir das nicht schon mindestens 5 verschiedene Leute Seitenlang erklärt.
Ich habe dir sogar die passenden Seite aus der Anleitung rausgesucht.
Wo es klipp und klar steht das man die Powerkontakte extra anklemmen MUSS.
Nett das du das einfach alles ignoriert hast.

Und jetzt fragst du allen ernstes OB DAS SEIN KANN? :sw10:

Auf sowas hab ich echt keine Lust, ich bin hier raus.


----------

